# what kind of fish are these?



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

these fish were given to me as a gift and im not sure what they are


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

first one is a pictus cat second is an iridescent shark


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

get rid of the iridescent shark they get huuuge around 4 feet and will eat anything they can and youd be suprised by what they can eat. ive seen ones eat another fish almost their size. the pictus cats are much better they are only supposed to get 8 inches but i have seen one that was around a foot but its highly unlikely it will reach over 10. still be carefull because they will also be able to eat pretty descent sized fish at that size.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

thanx


----------

